
Groundwork - A Responsive HTML5, CSS and JavaScript Framework - Brajeshwar
http://groundwork.sidereel.com/
======
sgdesign
This is not a criticism of this project specifically, but I feel like when you
come out with a framework like this you should have a big "Why you should use
Framework XYZ instead of Boostrap" section somewhere, because this is the main
question most people will have.

~~~
MatthewPhillips
This uses Sass, Bootstrap uses Less.

~~~
twog
Its pretty easy to switch that now <https://github.com/thomas-
mcdonald/bootstrap-sass>

~~~
wiradikusuma
CMIIW, the project you mentioned is not really usable for customized
bootstrap, it's all-or-nothing.

Since I want to include (customized) Bootstrap into Compass but don't use
fancy stuff (variables etc), I simply rename bootstrap.css to bootstrap.scss
and be done with it.

------
tomelders
Using Safari 6.0.2, clicking on the first input on this page crashes Safari
with a speed and efficiency that can only be admired.

<http://groundwork.sidereel.com/?url=tooltips-js>

I wish Safari could shut down that quickly when I manually quit.

No problem with Chrome.

~~~
chromedude
Too bad... seems they've fixed it ;P.

~~~
lucian1900
Surely there couldn't have been a Safari update pushed out so quickly.

------
marknutter
What I would like to see is an html/css/js framework like bootstrap or
groundwork that is _completely_ generic, with no styling at all; just a
wireframe that lays everything out as it should. Then provide the ability to
customize the look either manually or by some gui on the web. Otherwise you
get a raft of "bootstrap" sites out there that all look the same unless a
front-end dev goes through the painstaking process of overriding the default
styles of the framework.

~~~
at-fates-hands
This is exactly why I switched to Skeleton (<http://www.getskeleton.com/>).
It's a few style sheets which are completely stripped down. It gives you a
grid and a set of responsive media queries. Oh sure, there's some very basic
styles for buttons and forms, but I ripped those out so it's just the
essentials. Now, it just has what you need without bug all to get in your way.

~~~
ghepting
Last I checked, Skeleton is just a grid system and doesn't attempt to be a
complete framework (and is basically the old Foundation Grid isn't it? -- I
think the guy that made Skeleton used to be a Zurbian) -- We can easily
extract the grid system from Groundwork to be stand-alone and use it in the
same way. If you'd like, create an issue on the Github page and I'll make it
happen!

------
ericcholis
The screen size simulator at the top is a nice touch. It's also amusing that
they use the Orbit slider from Zurb, not bad...just amusing.

~~~
wheaties
Similar name, too. Foundation from Zurb...

~~~
ghepting
Foundation has really tought me a lot and inspired me over the years. I gladly
admit that I've been heavily influenced and learned a lot by the amazing work
the Zurbians have been doing. I thought about just contributing to Foundation,
but had so many ideas and things I wanted to do, that I knew they would
eventually tire of reviewing my frequent pull requests :)

------
a_m0d
This framework is quite broken on the iPad (in Chrome).

\- The dropdown menu doesn't work well. It triggers on hover, but trying to do
"hoverintent" on the iPad simply fires the click event on the button, causing
the menu to appear briefly before the page navigates. \- I can't even scroll
at all on the demo pages. Dragging the page (to scroll) just drags the whole
tab rather than actually scrolling.

~~~
ghepting
Thank you very much for the feedback. If you would post the issues you're
experiencing on the Github page, that would be really helpful in getting any
bugs resolved! :)

------
nkozyra
Some notes:

As mentioned, one of the first things that should be addressed when you're
building a competing framework is what yours offers that the "big boys" don't.
I don't really see that; indeed, what I'm first hit with is something that
doesn't look as polished as Bootstrap.

As I poke through it, the whole framework looks like an analog to Bootstrap; I
have to ask ... why? Is responsive text the only thing not available on
Bootstrap?

Also the grid designations of .two.thirds versus .span9 makes me vomit all
over myself.

~~~
ghepting
I appreciate and respect your opinion on this, but can you explain what about
these semantic class names you find is causing you nausea? I've considered
having them be chained (i.e. .two-thirds) instead of seperated, but find
myself thinking that "<aside class="one mobile third"></aside>" and "<article
class="two mobile thirds"></article>" is more natural for me to type

------
jongold
Not wanting to be too critical, but there's lots of talk about "not wanting to
look Bootstrappy" (or to a lesser extent, "Foundationy") — in that without
customisation sites using them can look cookie-cutter.

This is _ugly_ \- I'd rather see sites using Bootstrap or Foundation than
this, however solid the codebase is.

Sorry!

------
x3ord
Trying not to be excessively critical as building a framework like this is a
big undertaking, but the aesthetics are bad, it doesn't differentiate itself,
and it managed to crashed my browser. All very troubling, especially for a
front-end framework.

~~~
ghepting
Sorry! Not sure what the deal is with the Safari issue related to the tooltips
plugin yet. :/

However, as stated in big superscript on the brand name, Groundwork is in Beta
and was just published on February 5th (15 days ago). If you would all submit
issues and contribute to the project on Github, I bet these bugs will quickly
become a thing of the past! :D

------
goldfeld
Well I found this framework quite interesting, I don't want Bootstrap's
visuals and baggage so I found this very appealing, the grid system is robust
and appears to solve my problem which Bootstrap doesn't easily. As for the
visuals, well I'm of the opinion that they don't need to look good to be good.
Visuals designers usually aren't good at making generic frameworks, it is more
of a programmer's undertaking to distill HTML & CSS into it's reusable parts,
so for a framework to look good out of the box it needs both skill sets from
it's developers.

~~~
subpixel
Because I'm also shopping-around: what are your thoughts on Foundation? What's
your problem that Bootstrap doesn't solve?

~~~
goldfeld
I need to actually reposition my grid elements when breakpoints happen, not
just resize or reflow them. The reordering seems promising (so I can alter the
flow by appending css classes instead of needing to mess with html structure).

~~~
ghepting
You can easily alter the overrides in the _responsive.scss to accomplish this
:)

------
Belhor
Is it just me or their website is laggy?

~~~
friendly_chap
The UI is quite slow for me too. (Chrome ... wait 23?!)

~~~
brianfryer
Same. Tried viewing this on my Nexus 10 a little bit ago, and found it nearly
unusable.

------
Swizec
Parts of the site look a bit blurry on a retina :(

That's really not the best first impression for this sort of site ...

~~~
sgdesign
Same here:

<http://cl.ly/N1KK>

~~~
ghepting
This must be related to using -webkit-filter:drop-shadow()... ?

------
prisonguard
On another note, its refreshing to see compass
<https://github.com/chriseppstein/compass> now under relative active
development after months of stagnation.

------
kumarharsh
given that the site is a showcase for the framework, I find their choice of
colours and layouts very unappealing.

Also, yes, I'd like them to answer the question "Why Us" somewhere on their
site.

~~~
ghepting
The intention here is to encourage customization of the color/radius variables
in the _variables.scss partial :)

------
pgsch
Very nice but for some reason the tooltips
(<http://groundwork.sidereel.com/tooltips-js>) kill Safari

~~~
ghepting
I am aware of this issue, but haven't identified the problem yet (not on
Mountain Lion with my current device) -- any help from the community would be
much appreciated! Post any information that would help to resolve this issue
here: <https://github.com/groundworkcss/groundwork/issues/12>

------
ckluis
Modal design (full screen button) & responsive text are the only things I
notice at first glance that might be missing from other more established
frameworks.

------
orensol
The on-page device width emulator is cool.

~~~
ghepting
:)

------
rgj
Site doesn't even scroll properly on an iPad, everything off-screen seems
simply cut off.

~~~
ghepting
This issue is most likely related to the resizer -- if you close the resizer
are you still experiencing this issue on the iPad? Also, if everyone can
please post issues on the Github Issues that would be very helpful! Thank you!
:)

------
rip747
my biggest problem with all of these framework is using them on an existing
site. it would be great if all of them wrapped there styles in a parent class
that way it wouldn't breaking existing styling.

~~~
brianfryer
I totally agree. That's why I use these:

* Bourbon: A mixin library for Sass (<http://bourbon.io/docs/>) * Neat: A semantic grid framework built on top of Sass and Bourbon (<http://neat.bourbon.io/>)

And for the LESS junkies out there: * LESS Elements: Mixins library for LESS
(<http://lesselements.com/>) * Semantic.gs: Semantic CSS grid system for LESS
(<http://semantic.gs/>)

------
instakill
Nice looking, but those boxes look exactly like buttons. Very confusing.

~~~
ghepting
Hey, thank you for the feedback. Just to be sure, are you referring to the
Messages and Callout UI elements? If so, I totally see your point, that may be
something we'll want to change.

------
antonwinter
i like the look, seemed to work fine on my laptop. will try on a few more
devices

------
crucialfelix
responsive text plugin is nice

~~~
ghepting
Thanks! Glad you like it :)

